# Ok, now I'm scared.



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm seeing avid firearms owners on different sites, agreeing that bump stocks, trigger gizmos, and large cap magazines should be outlawed, and turned in.

How can someone not see that allowing this opens the door for future confiscation of other things including firearms, probably starting with AK's and SKS's, moving down the line to everyones scary, part interchangable, stigmatized AR-15's?

I don't own bump stocks, or trigger gizmos, but just because I may not own, use, or possibly believe in them, is no reason to allow others to have them taken away.

God, I certainly hope our avid 2A people aren't getting soft in the head.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

One reason the assault weapon ban of 1994 passed is because the loony left was able to convince hunters and farmers that they weren't coming for their guns, they just wanted the "machine guns" and "ASSAULT rifles". So instead of standing united with one strong voice opposing gun control the voice of reason (and intelligence) became much softer. Soft enough that the legislation went through. Fortunately it had a 10 year expiration and went away in 2004. Unfortunately the leftists realized from that experiment that configuration restrictions did very little and that they need to get the gun itself banned. If they can get hunters, farmers, concealed carriers or any other should-be pro gun demographics to turn on any given platform (like the AR10, AR15, AK47, AK74, etc.) then we could be in trouble. Not today, but down the road. Now more than ever we need to be NRA members, we need to be vocal and we need to be recruiting. We also need to get our should-be pro-gun brothers and sisters to see that opening the door for ANY kind of gun control is opening the door for never ending gun control up to an including the repeal of the 2nd Amendment.

If the ATF rules that bump fire stocks are not lawful, then I will just move on with my life as there is really nothing to be done. But if legislation is introduced I will sternly campaign against it, because liberal politicians must be opposed at every turn.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

One step at a time, one bite at a time, and that is the goal, to remove guns from all Americans, IMHO.

I am almost always a person who goes to the idea that anything like what happened in Las Vegas last weekend was not as it is being portrayed. These kinds of things are created to gain more control over guns by outraging the liberal, no guns people. I have read and heard so much since then about getting rid of all guns in America. Yep, it is working, and we will have more of these events to outrage people.

I have been a bit busy and didn't even go there until yesterday when I saw something that said that people had reported more than one shooter. Remember that two windows were broken out in the hotel? I have not seen much about that. Of course, that would be suppressed news.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

The BATFE needs to be disbanded.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

rhrobert said:


> The BATFE needs to be disbanded.


Or absorbed into another agency as a subdivision 1/8 the size.

I read today that Slidefire has suspended sales of their bump fire stocks. I was told this is actually because they are literally out of stock and want their retailers and wholesalers to be able to move their products before they produce more. I am sure they are also waiting too what happens politically before they invest more money into product.

Several RINOS have also said they would support anti-bump fire device or stock legislation. I am sure that POS McCain is among them.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I personally would accept a ban on bump-fire stocks if in return they made suppressors completely legal.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

The next election is gonna be good if they pull it off !
\
*Top House Democrat: 'I think it's time' for Nancy Pelosi, Steny Hoyer and James Clyburn to go*


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Now even the NRA is calling for regulations.



> "In the aftermath of the evil and senseless attack in Las Vegas, the American people are looking for answers as to how future tragedies can be prevented.
> 
> "Unfortunately, the first response from some politicians has been to call for more gun control. Banning guns from law-abiding Americans based on the criminal act of a madman will do nothing to prevent future attacks. This is a fact that has been proven time and again in countries across the world.
> 
> ...


http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2017/10/nra_statement_on_las_vegas_sho.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

"The NRA believes that devices designed to allow semi-automatic rifles to function like fully-automatic rifles should be subject to additional regulations.
"In an increasingly dangerous world, the NRA remains focused on our mission: strengthening Americans' Second Amendment freedom to defend themselves, their families and their communities. 
"To that end, on behalf of our five million members across the country, we urge Congress to pass National Right-to-Carry reciprocity, which will allow law-abiding Americans to defend themselves and their families from acts of violence."

THAT is what saving face looks like.....


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

The second amendment is to give us the very same arms that our government has so we can protect ourselves from the government if need be. That simple! I for one will not be giving anything up! Careful the barrel will still be hot.....


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Bump fire stocks and trigger gizmos are going away. Even the NRA sees the direction the wind is blowing on this one. It's happening, whether we like it or not.

Losing bump fire stocks and trigger gizmos is, in all honesty, no skin off my nose. Don't use them, because I value accuracy over volume. Lived without them just fine before they hit the market in 2011, don't use them now, and won't miss them when they're gone.

But recognize the shift in the wind here, especially amongst the GOP members of Congress. We're in for a bumpy ride as the gun control crowd works on incremental limitations. I'm betting magazine capacity is next, but it could be something else. Nothing for awhile that takes on the 2nd Amendment directly, but squeezes it hard around the edges. See gun laws in California for future reference.

Read the tea leaves and see what's coming. If you're looking for another firearm or two, this may be a good time to pick them up before things go wonky and prices start to escalate again. If you can make it a private party transaction, even better. Maybe replenish your ammo stock. I'm not an alarmist...I don't think the 2nd Amendment is going away tomorrow...but I do believe we're going to see significant legislative nibbles taken out of the scope of the SCOTUS decision in Heller over the near term. Get ready.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

bbqjoe said:


> I'm seeing avid firearms owners on different sites, agreeing that bump stocks, trigger gizmos, and large cap magazines should be outlawed, and turned in.
> 
> How can someone not see that allowing this opens the door for future confiscation of other things including firearms, probably starting with AK's and SKS's, moving down the line to everyones scary, part interchangable, stigmatized AR-15's?
> 
> ...


I agree. This is scary. _All this "not one more inch" resolve gone in an instant._
banning something because it was used ONCE for nefarious purpose?
You gotta be kidding me!!!

_None of the good guys should agree to anything this absurd_!

The bad guys know why they want it banned because its a precedence.. "Oh. something got used in a massacre so now we can ban it!"

LaPierre must have lost his F . mind!!!!!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

sgfgvjhblkj.kp'p;,'.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The good news is once they make them illegal no criminal or mentally ill person will EVER use one again. Whew! We can all rest easy. 

Of course the leftists won't be stopping there. Once the bump fire stocks are gone they will go after drum magazines, then 40/60 round mags, then the 30 rounds mags, then optics, then bipods, then flash hiders, then adjustable stocks, then pistol grips, then...


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I am so disgusted with LaPierre's and Cox announcement that just now I canceled my NRA members ship and joined (with a hefty donation) the Gun Owners of America.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

BlueZ said:


> I am so disgusted with LaPierre's and Cox announcement that just now I canceled my NRA members ship and joined (with a hefty donation) the Gun Owners of America.


I have been contemplating the very same.....


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

PS: Does anyone know who is bigger the GOA or the NAGR?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The problem with this is that the NRA has clout, the GOA and NAGR do not. While I am NOT happy with what the NRA just pulled. Jumping off ship is going to weaken the defense of the 2A. Calling for Wayne Lapierre to step down and an immediately withdrawal of his letter is a far better solution than losing most of the pro-2A lobbying power right when we could be going to war. This is the exact division the libs are hoping for.

I sent an email to the NRA expressing my displeasure, but I am certainly not going to resign and allow the pro-gun organization with the loudest voice to become much quieter. If anything we should be out recruiting more NRA members and encouraging our fellow members to contact the NRA and make sure they know that we are not interested in compromise.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> PS: Does anyone know who is bigger the GOA or the NAGR?


The last time I looked both were sitting at just over 250,000 members, perhaps closer to 300,000 now. A drop in the bucket of the 5,000,000 the NRA has.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The NRA is like a friend that sometimes drinks too much. He might get drunk and do something stupid once in awhile but usually he is sober and no matter what he is still your friend.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

bbqjoe said:


> I'm seeing avid firearms owners on different sites, agreeing that bump stocks, trigger gizmos, and large cap magazines should be outlawed, and turned in.
> 
> How can someone not see that allowing this opens the door for future confiscation of other things including firearms, probably starting with AK's and SKS's, moving down the line to everyones scary, part interchangable, stigmatized AR-15's?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

So to recap:


Democrats have said they demand more gun control including a band on bumpfire stocks.

White House has said it is open to a ban on bump fire stocks.

NRA has said it is open to a ban on bump fire stocks.

Republicans have said they are open to a ban on bump fire stocks.

Slide Fire has stopped making and selling bump fire stocks.

MidwayUSA has stopped selling bump fire stocks.

Gunbroker has announced they will no longer allow the sale of bump fire stocks.

Several gun "experts" and 2A supporters are stating that bump fire stocks "serve no purpose".

Other generally loud pro-2A groups are not saying a word about bump fire stocks.


That is about the most universal support I have ever seen on what perhaps should be a divisive political issue.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

And from the NRA:



> In the video below, NRA Executive Vice President and CEO Wayne LaPierre appears on Fox News' Hannity to tell the world that his organization doesn't believe bump fire stocks should be banned or confiscated. And yet there's no love lost. "I mean, any look at it," Mr. LaPierre admonishes his host, "it takes a semi-automatic firearm and it makes it perform like a fully automatic firearm. It makes it function like one. And, what the NRA has said is . . .
> 
> "We ought to take a look at that and see if it's in compliance with federal law, and it's worthy of additional regulation. That being said, we didn't say ban. We didn't say confiscate."
> 
> ...


http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/20...ayne-lapierre-didnt-say-ban-bump-fire-stocks/


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

bbqjoe said:


> I'm seeing avid firearms owners on different sites, agreeing that bump stocks, trigger gizmos, and large cap magazines should be outlawed, and turned in.
> 
> I don't own bump stocks, or trigger gizmos, but just because I may not own, use, or possibly believe in them, is no reason to allow others to have them taken away.
> 
> God, I certainly hope our avid 2A people aren't getting soft in the head.


I've actually had BOTH wasn't impressed with them. But I know a couple people that have bump fires that love them.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

GOA! Email I just received.



> Nancy Pelosi: "I Certainly Hope" a Ban on Bump Stocks Will Lead to Further Gun Restrictions
> 
> I warned you earlier this week that this might happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I spoke to a couple of industry people I know today about the GOA v. the NAGR question. One said "be upset with the NRA but continue to support them because they are the only gorilla in the zoo" another guy said "Comparing the NRA to the GOA/NAGR is like comparing a computer server farm to a fax machine". Both said however if they were going to join a small pro-gun organization it would be the GOA. They both had bad things to say about the NAGR saying they made up cool images and sent out lots of emails but never really did anything of substance. Apparently they have also been involved in a few scandals. Both said GOA was a larger organization and both said to also look at the JPFO (Jews for the Preservation of Firearms Ownership). The both also said if you are going to back the little guys instead of the big guy then please also make sure you are putting in lots of your own time contacting media sources, politicians, on social media, etc. on behalf of the 2A.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

DHBEKNWMS.A,


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Whenever the leftists get riled up I like to go read some of their propaganda to see where their minds are at. It is interesting to point out that they don't see the NRA's "endorsement" of a bump fire stock ban as anything other than a manipulation and pro-gun politics. They don't think the NRA has compromised at all and apparently they also are aware of the GOA.

Here's a good example:



> A Closer Look at the NRA's Cleverly Worded Statement on Bump Stocks
> 
> By Wednesday afternoon, two measly members of Congress had indicated they'd be willing to reconsider the legality of "bump stock" accessories that allowed Las Vegas shooter Stephen Paddock to simulate automatic fire from his many semi-automatic weapons. By Thursday morning, that position was spreading among Republicans in Congress, with the top two House Republicans and the head of the House Judiciary Committee saying they, too, would be willing to look into it. On Thursday afternoon, the shift appeared to be complete, as the National Rifle Association issued a statement that didn't wholly trash the idea.
> 
> ...


http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slat...ht_be_open_to_making_bump_stocks_illegal.html


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

To anyone who wishes for more firearms laws:

This is America.
Everyone will have or get whatever it is they want, if they want it bad enough.

What if this guy had rammed the crowd with an old rickety Peterbuilt?

Would we blame the driver that rammed the crowd, or would we enact a ban on old rickety old Petercars?
Maybe we'd enact a law that only certain people with a certain license can drive semi tractors. Oh wait.
I suppose we'd be forced to add automatic brake and shut down mechanisms when a person is a certain distance from the bumper, so people cant be hit.

Let's just write some more laws, shall we?

We should just probably go the way of G.B. where you can face jail time for a sharp pencil, or anything sharper or pointier than a butter knife?

Don't even get me started on box cutters. They should be outlawed too, you know, because airplanes.

Let's make all firearms only capable of holding 7 rounds like KA does. You know because it's much better if a guy only kills 7 people rather than 30.
I'm also still surprised we can buy a pressure cooker without filling out some sort of .gov mandated paperwork.

We could just keep writing more laws. A law for for street curbs that probably kill a countable number of people each year.
How about cliffs? Cliffs kill people all the time. Let's outlaw those suckers too. Let's also make it illegal to push someone off of one while were at it.

I mean c'mon. This crap will never end. There will always be some something or other to pop up, get people wringing their hands and wetting their pants.

How about this, we just make one law that says it's illegal to murder people? We can call it blanket coverage for everything, and send the lawmakers home.

I found these two flat rocks somewhere, and I think if people followed what they say, for the most part, I think folks would be okay.

The first one says, and these aren't in any particular order for importance:

1. Don't kill people! That's pretty cut and dried right there. Can't get any plainer.
2. Don't be diddling your neighbor's wife. Another one that's pretty clear. Just don't do it. Find your own beetch, leave everybody else's alone, 
while we're at it, let's also include farm animals, that would be good too.

3. Don't worry about anyone else's shlt, worry about your own. If it isn't yours, don't take it. Somebody probably worked for that thing. If you 
want something, get a job, and buy one for your own. In harsher words, don't steal. Just leave other's stuff be.

4. Listen to your folks. They have been around longer than you, and might just know a few things you don't. Listen up, you might just learn 
something for later in life. Try to show a little respect.

5. Worship anything or anyone of your choice. You can also call it whatever you want, you can even use it's name out of context, it really 
doesn't care. But try and choose something. The soul seems to do much better when you do. Just say thank you to whatever, you could have 
come into this world as a doorknob, but you didn't, 


6. Take a day off from work. Sunday's a pretty good day for that.

7. Don't lie. No one likes a liar. Just. Don't.

I personally think this would be a great set of rules for everyone to go by.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

You're missing three.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> You're missing three.


There were three others, but they didn't seem as pertinent to me, and would just cause confusion.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2017/10/05/judge-andrew-napolitano-can-government-keep-us-safe.html

Judge Andrew Napolitano: Can the government keep us safe?

Napolitano: The Government Cannot Keep Us Safe
Judge Napolitano says the framers who wrote the U.S. Constitution knew the government could not keep us safe, watch the video to see why that contributes to the Second Amendment

Here we go again. The United States has been rattled to the core by an unspeakable act of evil perpetrated by a hater of humanity. A quiet, wealthy loner rented a hotel suite in Las Vegas, armed it with shooting platforms and automatic weapons, knocked out two of the windows, and shot at innocents 32 floors below. Fifty-nine people were murdered, and 527 were injured.

The killer used rifles that he purchased legally and altered illegally. He effectively transformed several rifles that emit one round per trigger pull and present the next round in the barrel for immediate use (semiautomatics) into rifles that emit rounds continuously when the trigger is pulled -- hundreds of rounds per minute (automatics). Though some automatic rifles that were manufactured before 1986 can lawfully be purchased today with an onerous federal permit, automatic weapons generally have been unlawful in the United States since 1934. Even the police and the military are not permitted to use them here.

I present this brief summary of the recent tragedy and the implicated gun laws to address the issue of whether the government can keep us safe.

Those who fought the Revolution and wrote the Constitution knew that the government cannot keep us safe. Because they used violence against the king and his soldiers to secede from Great Britain, they recognized that all people have a natural right to use a weapon of contemporary technological capabilities to protect themselves and their liberty and property. They sought to assure the exercise of this right by enacting the now well-known Second Amendment, which prohibits the government from infringing upon the right to keep and bear arms.

This leaves us in a very precarious position today. The government cannot keep us safe, but it claims that it can. It wants to interfere with our natural rights to self-defense and to privacy, but whenever it does so, it keeps us less safe.

When the Supreme Court interpreted this right in 2008 and 2010, it referred to the right to keep and bear arms as pre-political. "Pre-political" means that the right pre-existed the government. It is a secular term for a fundamental, or natural, right. A natural right is one that stems from our humanity -- such as freedom of thought, speech, religion, self-defense, privacy, travel, etc. It does not come from the government, and it exists in the absence of government.

The recognition of a right as fundamental or natural or pre-political is not a mere academic exercise. This is so because rights in this category cannot be abrogated by the popular will. Stated differently, just as your right to think as you wish and say what you think cannot be interfered with or taken away in America by legislation, so, too, your right to own, carry and use arms of the same sophistication as are generally available to bad guys and to government officials cannot be interfered with or taken away by legislation. That is at least the modern theory of the Second Amendment.

Notwithstanding the oath that all in government have taken to uphold the Constitution, many in government reject the Second Amendment. Their enjoyment of power and love of office rank higher in their hearts and minds than does their constitutionally required fidelity to the protection of personal freedoms. They think the government can right any wrong and protect us from any evil and acquire for us any good just to keep us safe, even if constitutional norms are violated in doing so.

Can the government keep us safe? In a word, no.

This is not a novel or arcane observation but rather a rational conclusion from knowing history and everyday life. In Europe, where the right to keep and bear arms is nearly nonexistent for those outside government, killers strike with bombs and knives and trucks. In America, killers use guns and only stop when they are killed by law-abiding civilians or by the police.

The answer to government failure is a candid recognition that in a free society -- one in which we are all free to come and go as we see fit without government inquiry or interference -- we must be prepared for these tragedies.

We must keep ourselves safe, as well as those whom we invite onto our properties.

Surely, if the president of the United States were to have appeared at the concert venue in Las Vegas to address the crowd, the Las Vegas killer would never have succeeded in bringing his arsenal to his hotel room. Government always protects its own. Shouldn't landowners who invite the public to their properties do the same?

Add to government's incompetence its useless intrusive omnipresence. In present-day America, the National Security Agency -- the federal government's domestic spying agency -- captures in real time the contents of every telephone call, email and text message, as well as all data sent over fiber-optic cables everywhere in the U.S. Thus, whatever electronic communications the Las Vegas killer participated in prior to his murders are in the possession of the federal government.

Mass surveillance is expressly prohibited by the Fourth Amendment, but the government does it nevertheless. It claims it does so to keep us safe. Yet this exquisite constitutional violation results in too much information for the feds to examine in a timely manner. That's why the evidence of these massacres -- from Sandy Hook to Boston to Orlando to San Bernardino to Las Vegas -- is always discovered too late. At this writing, the government has yet to reveal what it knew about the Las Vegas killer's plans before he executed them and executed innocents.

This leaves us in a very precarious position today. The government cannot keep us safe, but it claims that it can. It wants to interfere with our natural rights to self-defense and to privacy, but whenever it does so, it keeps us less safe. And in whatever arena it keeps us less safe and falsely fosters the impression that we are safe, we become less free.

I.e like i said before the 2nd amendment is to keep us armed as equally as the government. No compromising!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

We are al preaching to each other as the converted.
I think its important for us to donate money to organizations that will actually fight.

I am looking at my my finances and will likely donate a substantial part of my paycheck to GOA in the coming week (on the heels of my donation from a couple days ago.

Being able ot buy guns and ammo is important... but not as important as still be ALLOWED to buy guns and ammo.
_So my gun and ammo budget for the next couple of months will go 100% to 2A organizations_

When there is a demonstration against the enemies of our republic in driving distance. I will not cower at home making excuses, I will go!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> We are al preaching to each other as the converted.
> I think its important for us to donate money to organizations that will actually fight.
> 
> I am looking at my my finances and will likely donate a substantial part of my paycheck to GOA in the coming week (on the heels of my donation from a couple days ago.
> ...


Correction..
I decided my gun and ammo budget for the next 6 months will go to 2 A organizations such as GOA and conservative causes.
I have enough ammo to last me for a years or more worth of training without touching my go-to load outs...so it wont affect my readiness in any way.
I was also itching to pick up another handgun but that money will also got to donations now.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

hbefjwkbdjkwl


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> The good news is once they make them illegal no criminal or mentally ill person will EVER use one again. Whew! We can all rest easy.
> 
> Of course the leftists won't be stopping there. Once the bump fire stocks are gone they will go after drum magazines, then 40/60 round mags, then the 30 rounds mags, then optics, then bipods, then flash hiders, then adjustable stocks, then pistol grips, then...


You just described New York State's SAFE Act. It has ~96% NON-compliance rate. People are tired of being pushed around.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

bkt said:


> You just described New York State's SAFE Act. It has ~96% NON-compliance rate. People are tired of being pushed around.


Unfortunately the people of NY are only upset enough to not comply, but that is only resulting in them getting picked off and arrested for Safe At violations one at a time. They need to all stand up at once and say NO, but my guess is they don't have the numbers. That is why the population of NY (and Chicago) is on the decline and the population of Texas is on the rise.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

bkt said:


> You just described New York State's SAFE Act. It has ~96% NON-compliance rate. People are tired of being pushed around.


Just a knee jerk reaction. In NY, never let a tragedy go to waste when you can take away rights from the people. Unfortunately I'm sure it's that way in some other locations as well.


----------



## bountyhunter26 (Feb 2, 2010)

The funny thing is...drinking and driving is illegal so is doing illegal drugs and driving. Not to mention texting and driving as well. And yet I do not see anyone screaming for more restrictions on alcohol or illegal drugs. We have always been at war with drugs. But no one will try to stop that because I bet someone in DC is getting rich over turning the other way. So you have to ask yourself why are they wanting to ban some fire arms and accessories? Not sure if the 2A applies here as much as command and control over the populace. No guns, no hi-cap mags no reason to fear the public. As far as the bump fire to each his own I suppose. If the police can use fully automatic weapons then why cant we? I guess if the police has the weaponry and they control the police (in theory) then the politicians are safe from John Q. Public. just my .02


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> Unfortunately the people of NY are only upset enough to not comply, but that is only resulting in them getting picked off and arrested for Safe At violations one at a time. They need to all stand up at once and say NO, but my guess is they don't have the numbers. That is why the population of NY (and Chicago) is on the decline and the population of Texas is on the rise.


Many New York LE organizations have refused to enforce the SAFE Act which is heartwarming. While there have been some arrests over SAFE Act violations, there haven't been a great number.

New York is a very business-unfriendly state and most of the population drain is due to bad job prospects here and good prospects elsewhere, including Texas. The funny thing is most New Yorkers outside the New York City area would get along pretty well with most Texans; this is a red state apart from that anchor we call NYC.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

bountyhunter26 said:


> So you have to ask yourself why are they wanting to ban some fire arms and accessories? Not sure if the 2A applies here as much as command and control over the populace. No guns, no hi-cap mags no reason to fear the public. As far as the bump fire to each his own I suppose. If the police can use fully automatic weapons then why cant we? I guess if the police has the weaponry and they control the police (in theory) then the politicians are safe from John Q. Public. just my .02


You nailed it soundly. A study out of the University of Hawaii (not a bastion of conservative thought) showed that democide - the deliberate murder of citizens by their own governments - over the last 125 years or so account for the slaughter of more than 200 million men, women and children. These actions took place all over the world - across cultures, time and languages - but they all had one thing in common: their governments had first disarmed them in the name of safety and for their own good.

I don't own, use or want a bump-fire device; precision wins over the number of rounds spent, IMO. But demanding this be banned is just another effort to step on our rights, and it will be used as a stepping-stone to ban other things. So while I don't own one or intend to get one, I sure as hell demand the rights of my fellow citizen who DOES like to use one be defended.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

James Clyburn will die in office of old age. He has more AA voters than anyone in the state of S.C. backing him.


----------

